# Using strikes to set up the takedown



## Shadowdean (Mar 25, 2002)

I come from a very predominate striking background, but have recently begun to explore grappling. I've come along pretty well, but my biggest weakness so far is setting up the take down/throw. Because I am rather light (115 lbs), I rely more on strikes to set up, then just trying to get a hold and work from there. From your experince, using strikes, what is the best way to set up the takedown?


----------



## Jay Bell (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suggest working on effecting the opponent's spinal integrity.  If you can take away the structure of the spine from them (strikes pretty much anywhere can result in this...especially arms) it makes for a good lead-in for throws and takedowns.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2002)

To continue with Jay's excellent advice on disrupting spinal structure, if possible, an uppercut-like strike to the chin could help.  I say 'uppercut-_like_' because I don't want you knocking out your training partner!   However, a sharp slap with the back of the hand could suffice.

Destabilizing the 'base':

The knees...ah, the knees.  Now, don't break the knees!  Nobody will train with you anymore if you break someone's knee.  However, if you can somehow destabilze the knee, that will generally cause most people to bend one way or another to catch their balance.  A trained person will just drop their weight to regain control.  You can still use that, though it's a bit harder.

Light foot sweeps.  I don't mean to take them down with the footsweep alone.  Just enough to make them shuffle, which you can capitalize on with a strike or just move straight in for a takedown.

Cthulhu

PS - a Louisville Slugger to the base of the skull will take most folks down, too


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 3, 2002)

I personaly like using the palm heel or elbow to the chin with osoto gari (outside leg sweep). 2 reasons why first you don't have to be extremly strong to stun your attacker, and it is a good lever to break your opponents base. 2nd you will not break your hand with some kind of punch to your attackers head.

Bob Thomas  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *I personaly like using the palm heel or elbow to the chin with osoto gari (outside leg sweep). *



We were practicing this last night at JKD, but de-emphaszing the sweeping motion and using more of a leg block. We got into it from hubud to a dumog arm drag to this.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 4, 2002)

There's always the typical knee, throat, eye rake, (or any variation of) set-up to finish with your throw! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Bushido (Jun 2, 2002)

I also come from a striking background, but now grappling is more natural to me. Keep your guard up, front hand to keep the distance between you and your opponent, try to block your opponents leg (to prevent kick and a takedown) with a kick (side kick or front kick, front leg, your weight shifted on your rear leg) on his leg, then clinch and takedown. On your way in, parry if necessary. This is only one of the many ways to get in.

-Bushido


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Train with Wrestlers.
:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Straight blast into a singel Or double.
:boing1: :cheers: :boing1: :cheers: :boing1:


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 12, 2002)

hmm intresting thread... avoiding takedowns...
understand simple thing to go for takedown no one will jump on ur leg/legs they'll do some manevouring techniques and then from closed quarters they'll go shoot u for takedown...
u hav time when the wrestler is doing manevouring...
never grapple with grappler, wrestle with wrestler... 
even if u r close to ur oppnt where he can go for shoot or any takedown ...try to avoid ur waist getting grabbed...
ur waist will be crucial for most of takedown attempts...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 22, 2002)

well from my experince from take  down is the best way to get them down going for the ankle or a basic sweep or ven a different ways of doing im just learning how to do take downs but from these piont i could see taking the other person down 
try for an ankle or the hips i think that is the best way 
mystical
:yinyang:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 23, 2002)

jab jab jab


----------



## Aegis (Oct 24, 2002)

(Don't immediately shout this down)

Remember that strikes used to set up throws are quite often defensive in nature, and are simply a way of distracting the opponent's attention. Quite often a light slap is enough to accomplish this.


----------

